# Java Applet - Hintergrund einfügen



## Chad-Kroeger (27. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Edit:

Habe es nun mit folgendem Code hinbekommen. Nur verstehe ich ihn nicht. Kann mir jemand den Code erklären?
(Ich verstehe Zeite 1; 3-7 nicht)


```
final ImageIcon icon = new ImageIcon("Pizza/Pizza.jpg");
		JDesktopPane desktopPane = new JDesktopPane() {
		public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
				super.paintComponent(g);
				g.drawImage(icon.getImage(), 0, 0, this);

			}//public void paintComponent
		};//desktopPane = new JDesktopPane()
		
		add(desktopPane);
		desktopPane.setSize(600, 600);
		desktopPane.setLocation(0, 0);
```

Damit ich das auch im Browser ausführen kann habe ich mir dann ein Zertifikat erstellt und das ganze in eine jar gepackt. Im Firefox läd er auch alles super, wie es sein soll (vorausgesetzt es gibt keine Tabs und das Applet ist das erste was ich starte) - nur im IE läd er das Hintergrundbild nicht. Das Applet an sich läuft normal, nur das Hintergrundbild fehlt. Da wir in der Schule den IE haben ist das natürlich sehr dumm.

Jemand ne Idee, wie ich es auch mit dem IE hinbekomme?
(Tabs deaktivieren hat nichts gebracht)

Danke euch!

Chad


----------



## Chad-Kroeger (30. April 2007)

Kann mir keiner den Code erklären und mir bei dem Browserproblem helfen?

Da weiß doch sicher einer weiter!


----------

